# Importing cars from UK- merits and pitfalls



## Carpenter (27 Jun 2007)

A friend of mine just recently brought over a high spec luxury car from the UK which appears to have been a real bargain.  It was a fleet car, high mileage but with full dealer service history and apparently well looked after.  It's a diesel, 2.5l, so a little expensive in terms of tax etc but my friend appears to have got some real value for money.  We reckon he saved maybe €10k on a similar car here.  I know this has been discussed already in other threads in relation to specific models but I just want to know what other AAMers think?  Is it a good route to go (if you do your homework, check out history, outstanding finance etc) and accept that there is some risk inherent?  Also does it really only make sense to go this route if you're looking at larger, high end vehicles?  I just wonder why more people don't do this; my friend made it look so easy and now he's driving a very smart motor???


----------



## RS2K (27 Jun 2007)

It's possible to save thousands of Euro doing this. I'd stay under 2 litre capacity to save VRT and with an eye to resale too.

The downside is an element of risk. I'd *always *insist on full inspection, HPI, and fsh.


----------



## yop (27 Jun 2007)

Did it myself, saved a nice few k and highest spec of car around.


----------



## Nige (27 Jun 2007)

I did it recently too. Saved a couple of grand.


----------



## BCPK (27 Jun 2007)

How did you identify the garage you were going to buy from? Cargiant? franchised dealer? surely with either of these everything should be kosher, or ma I just being naive?


----------



## ang1170 (27 Jun 2007)

I'm not sure I'd agree with the "risk" perception - if fact, I'd argue that if you stick to some basic rules, the risk in buying in the UK is actually lower than here. The very fact that they have a comprehensive service like HPI that can be used to check cars is a huge benefit.

Biggest benefits:

- lower overall price (though once travel and other expenses taken into account, not as high as some claim)
- absolutely massive choice: the Internet has greatly helped here. You can pretty much find the exact spec you want
- better cars: cars in UK tend to have higher basic specs (e.g. A/C) and they are better looked after (main dealer FSH much more common)
- lower risk: HPI checks avalable

Biggest drawbacks:

- no trade-ins (this is probably the biggest)
- effectively no warrenty, if the car is outside its original manufacturer's warrenty.
- time and effort required to do the job

Manufacturer's warrenties tend to be longer there (typically three years), and this will be honoured (possibly reluctantly) anywhere in Europe.

If you want to save the ultimate amount, you can buy privately or at auction in the UK, but the risk there is very large.

I've done this three times now, buying tiwce from a main dealer (with fewer savings) and once privately.

Best way of looking I've found is www.autotrader.co.uk or each manufacturer's approved used cars (e.g. [broken link removed] for BMW). Some large "car supermarkets" are also good places to look.


----------



## Cameo (27 Jun 2007)

I bought one car privately in the UK when living in Ireland. Agreeing with above I'd note:

It is reasonably hassle free - I flew over early one Saturday morning jumped on a train, met the vendor at the train station and I then drove to Holyhead and I got the fast ferry back that evening - was back in Dublin at 9.30 with car. 

Even buying privately it is reasonably low risk provided you get HPI check and if the car has a fully documented service history ie all receipts. 

I ended up getting a car  almost impossible to source in Ireland.  More generally you get a much better spec there, car more likely to have a FSH.

It is worth looking at the revenue website - sometimes they underestimate the value of a car in Ireland and bigger saving can be had. Obviously only useful if you want that particular car.


----------



## z108 (27 Jun 2007)

I agree its the way to go if you follow some rules and do your homework properly. Its' great all these stories are positive but has anyone got any  negative stories about buying a car in the uk ?


----------



## RS2K (28 Jun 2007)

I've no direct experience but have heard horror stories about clocked and ringed cars.

HPI is absolutely essential.


----------



## scatriona (29 Jun 2007)

sorry, but what's HPI?  

S


----------



## Carpenter (29 Jun 2007)

It's a check on the vehicle to see if there's any outstanding finance and basically confirms if the vendor is the legal owner AFAIK.


----------



## ang1170 (29 Jun 2007)

See 

It's a way of getting info on whether a UK car as been written off, has finance outstanding on it, stolen, and other info that's useful when purchasing. Anyone can use it - see the Web site - for a fee.

Note that many main dealer's "approved used cars" will include an HPI check as part of the package, which will save you the cost of getting it done: if this is claimed, ask to see it.


----------



## yop (29 Jun 2007)

It also tells you who owned it, previous owners, if the number plates were ever changed, what they were changed to.
If car was ever noted by police, if the car was ever noted by insurance companies.
My motors HPI told me when the car went to auction also.


----------



## Clarkey (29 Jun 2007)

If I was to buy a Vauxhall Astra say 6 months old would Opel cover the warranty over here?


----------



## Leo (29 Jun 2007)

Clarkey said:


> If I was to buy a Vauxhall Astra say 6 months old would Opel cover the warranty over here?


 
Yes, they're leagally obliged to.


----------



## gally74 (1 Jul 2007)

i have bought 2 now in the uk, once even off ebay!

way better than buying in ireland, a uk car with 90K is still in better condition than a lot for irish cars with 40 k on clock


----------



## RS2K (1 Jul 2007)

I know of a chap who can get HPI's done at rather attractive prices.


----------



## cashmni1 (2 Jul 2007)

I also bought in the UK. I also have to agree with RS2K and ANG1170, it is essential that youu pay for the HPI check on the car before you leave the Irish shores. Use the internet, research your car, model etc. locate the one you want (either private or trade), contact the seller and arrange a time and date for the viewing of the car. Beware of private sellers that say they will hold the car for you. Don't book any flights until you are confident that the seller and car will be there to meet you. (one seller txted me to say that he took a price on the car the previous evening of the day I was booking the flight). So book the flight near to the day of your travel. 
A full dealer service history is a must!! No acceptions. Armed with a good HPI check, full service history and satisfactory VRT price, you would be mad to buy from a derler in Eire.


----------



## yella (2 Jul 2007)

I recently bought from the UK and I used the Yahoo car finder service http://cars.yahoo.co.uk/. I got the the AA/Dekra to do a full inspection before I put down a deposit. It was £190 but worth it for the peace of mind. 

I found because my car was registered in December it was nearly €1000 cheaper on VRT than if it had been January.  It will be worth less for resale in Ireland but as I plan on keeping the car for a long time this will become insignificant.


----------



## ang1170 (2 Jul 2007)

cashmni1 said:


> Don't book any flights until you are confident that the seller and car will be there to meet you. (one seller txted me to say that he took a price on the car the previous evening of the day I was booking the flight). So book the flight near to the day of your travel.
> A full dealer service history is a must!! No acceptions. Armed with a good HPI check, full service history and satisfactory VRT price, you would be mad to buy from a derler in Eire.


 
Unless the car you're after is extremely rare and unusual, I'd recommend having a short-list or two or three to view. That way, if the 1st doesn't check out for whatever reason (and I think anyone is entitled to sell it before you see it if you've no deposit down, or maybe you just don't like it when you see it in the flesh), you have a couple of fall backs to see. That way, there's no wasted trip.


----------



## Adrian1 (5 Jul 2007)

It is much cheaper to buy in UK but there is a high risk of the milage being 
clocked even with a full check and service history.Many cars are company cars and England is full of expert milage wizards.


----------



## ang1170 (5 Jul 2007)

Adrian1 said:


> It is much cheaper to buy in UK but there is a high risk of the milage being
> clocked even with a full check and service history.Many cars are company cars and England is full of expert milage wizards.


 
Are you in the motor trade here by any chance?The implication of what you say is that the risk of getting a clocked car in the UK is higher. I'd argue that the risk is lower than here: the safeguards in the UK aren't great, but they're better than the non-existant ones here.


----------



## RS2K (6 Jul 2007)

Adrian1 said:


> It is much cheaper to buy in UK but there is a high risk of the milage being
> clocked even with a full check and service history.Many cars are company cars and England is full of expert milage wizards.



No different to the local market then 

If you have FSH and HPI check done you'll be fine. HPI offer a STG£10000 guarantee against innacurate or incomplete information, leading to a financial loss.

You won't get that from Cartell or any SIMI member.


----------



## why (7 Jul 2007)

I have brought a car over about six months ago, saved a few euro. The question i have is, If i buy a van in the UK do I have to pay UK vat?

Thanks


----------



## Adrian1 (8 Jul 2007)

ang1170 said:


> Are you in the motor trade here by any chance?The implication of what you say is that the risk of getting a clocked car in the UK is higher. I'd argue that the risk is lower than here: the safeguards in the UK aren't great, but they're better than the non-existant ones here.


NO !

But the risk of the milage being clocked on a car imported from England by a trader in Ireland (not a main dealer) is higher.


----------



## SOM42 (8 Jul 2007)

Adrian1 said:


> NO !
> 
> But the risk of the milage being clocked on a car imported from England by a trader in Ireland (not a main dealer) is higher.


 
Why?  Anyway your original point was that cars bought in the UK were more likely to be clocked than Irish cars.  Neither argument appears to have any merit.


----------



## RS2K (8 Jul 2007)

Adrian1 said:


> NO !
> 
> But the risk of the milage being clocked on a car imported from England by a trader in Ireland (not a main dealer) is higher.



As I earlier said a HPI check will give you a warranteed accurate mileage reading. Do it and there is no doubt.


----------



## Carpenter (8 Jul 2007)

I think the case appears to be proven: do your research, carry out the proper checks (HPI etc) and importing a used car from Britain makes good financial sense!  Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## sinbadsailor (9 Jul 2007)

One thing to watch out for though.....

Usually you are importing a car because you want something specific.
Having done it only recently I have found that you need to set yourself rules before you go as once you see a car and really like it, it's easier to start overlooking 'small' things that you might not deem OK for normally just to get the motor that fits your needs/wants.

You need to be hard, and be preared to walk away if the checks dont give you 100% confidence, however hard that may be.....it will be worth it when you do find what you want!


----------



## marwal (12 Jul 2007)

I know the audi main deal in mayo wont service or take trade in of imported cars. They recon that the risk is to high for them if they go to carry out a small job and it turns out to be a somebody else's nightmare.First thing they will ask you for is the Reg to see if it is an Irish car.....You could be limited to selling private in the future.


----------



## DaveD (13 Jul 2007)

marwal said:


> ..You could be limited to selling private in the future.



Several main BMW dealers were more than happy to take my MINI Cooper S as a trade in recently. I imported it from the UK but they had access to all its details on their computer system, all service records, additional equipment etc. Got a better price selling privately though, but thats always the case regardless of where the car originated.


----------



## sinbadsailor (13 Jul 2007)

I wonder if that was the reason I got such a crappy trade-in value price when I tried to trade in my A4 there recently.

Is there anywhere that son't need 3 days to comeback to you with a price for trade-in? I presume they do a full check or whatever before commiting.

Other thing is that private sale of cars over say 25k can be slim on the ground. Again this is one more thing to consider before you take the import plunge.


----------



## marwal (13 Jul 2007)

I assume it is not in audi ireland's own interest to have people bringing in cars from the UK.


----------



## ang1170 (13 Jul 2007)

You may get some main dealers who behave like this, but if you stick to cars with full service histories from the UK (so they can stand over them) most realise that there's demand for them (due to better spec and general better condition than locally supplied cars) and will act accordingly.

I've traded in UK cars I brought in to main dealers on two occasions: it was never raised as an issue.

Having said that I'm sure it might be different with a UK car bought privately that had no service history when it comes to trading it in.


----------



## Sloppy (13 Jul 2007)

Clarkey said:


> If I was to buy a Vauxhall Astra say 6 months old would Opel cover the warranty over here?


 

Be careful. The revenue will charge will deem all vehicles under 6 months old or under 6000kms as new vehicles, and will charge you an additional 21%VAT, even if you have an invoice proving VAT was paid in the country you bought it. There is no way around this.


----------



## olivia (30 Jan 2008)

What is a HPI check and how do I go about getting it done and what is FSH?


----------



## SOM42 (30 Jan 2008)

HPI is a check done by a company in the UK that has access to  UK vehicle records.  They can tell if its been stolen, crashed, finance owing on it and previous owner history among other things.  It can be done online for a small fee(I think it around £20).  FSH stands for Full Service History.  Main dealer history supposedly better than independent garages.


----------



## dunner (30 Jan 2008)

With the VRT changes coming in this July, would I be better buying a petrol 04 BMW 318 now or after July?

Presume it would make more sense to buy now (as VRT will be on engine size rather than ommissions) but just want some confirmation.

Thanks...


----------



## Cabaiste (30 Jan 2008)

I'm thinking of going over for a car myself. Looking for a diesel so going to wait untill after July.
What put me off doing it before this time was that I've had cars to trade in. My local dealer told me he didn;t want my own car in a trade in. He told me that anything I would be getting from another dealer with be no more than the discount than I could get for paying cash.

Anyone got any sugestions as to what makes / models represent the best value vs Irish prices. I am ideally hoping to get something that will be in the €150 tax bracket!


----------



## canman (30 Jan 2008)

Hi,

Was looking at this as well.
The Irish independent has a good guide on new vehicles.

However, the new VRT will also apply for used imported after 01/07/2008 according to the paper.

[broken link removed]
Hope this link works. Appears link of main page is now gone. 

Should show us the bands applicable. 
Can end up paying a lot more if your car will have high emissions or lower if lower emissions.


----------



## G123 (1 Feb 2008)

> I know the audi main deal in mayo wont service or take trade in of imported cars.


 I had this problem as well although the car I bought was imported from Singapore. A bit annoying as the Chassis Number, Parts etc. are all the same as any European car. Obviously just slapping my wrist for buying outside their cartel



> They recon that the risk is to high for them if they go to carry out a small job and it turns out to be a somebody else's nightmare.


 Can't see how this makes sense. If they find a nightmare they will charge you for it.

Glad to see that many dealers are now accepting UK cars as legit now though


----------



## popol (5 Feb 2008)

Just spotted something that I'm curious about

Looking at buying a 2nd hand 1.5 diesel Qashqai. I'll probably import it from the UK in July. The Nissan web site (irish) and the Indo supplement last week listed this as 145 emmissions. However if I look it up on [broken link removed] it shows as 139. This would have the effect of dropping the VRT from 20% to 16% and reducing the tax from 290 to 150 a year.
The car specs, finish and models are slightly different between here and the UK but I wasn't the engines to be different. 
I suppose the most important question is which rating will be recognised by revenue in July ?


----------



## DaveD (6 Feb 2008)

Whatever is documented on the UK reg cert for the actual car should be whats used. Parkers.co.uk lists all 1.5 dCi engines as 145, as does honestjohn.co.uk, so I'd say the 145 figure is correct. That said I'd chance it and bring along the SEI info.


----------



## DrNick (18 Feb 2008)

Hi all,
just about to buy a car in UK myself and have a small conundrum - everything appears to check out - HPI is 100% clean and full AA check was almost 100% apart from uncovering that one panel on the car has had previous repairs "_The left rear wing has a greater depth paint and suggests that past repairs have  taken place and as visible is considered to be satisfactory. 
The extent or  nature of any past repairs is unknown and cannot be commented upon. "

_Otherwise, the car appears to have no other flaws - its a December 06 and has almost 2 years warranty left.

Anybody got any suggestions?
Dr Nick
PS thanks for all the good advice in this post - I would also recommend the AA check. It is very thorough and the report you get runs to 8 pages.


----------



## RS2K (19 Feb 2008)

Go ahead. That's a very minor issue. You could use it to negotiate a discount maybe?


----------



## z104 (19 Feb 2008)

It's possible somebody keyed it and it was touched up


----------



## ang1170 (19 Feb 2008)

I'd press ahead if that were the only issue. AA are expensive but very detailed. A repainted single panel wouldn't bother me in the slightest: could be anything: keying, shopping trolley collision etc. etc.

Clean HPI, AA and 2 years oustanding manufacturer's warrenty: you really can't ask for more. If you like the car and think it's the right price, buy and enjoy!


----------



## Da_MBK (26 Feb 2008)

Once you have bought a car in the UK do you need to do anything about its UK registration or can you just drive it to Ireland and just worry about reg/tax/nct there? If so, are the steps below accurate then:

Day 1: buy car in UK, commence insurance, drive home to Ireland
Day 2: register car in Ireland, pay VRT
ASAP (but not necessary on Day 2): pay road tax, get NCT done


----------



## NOAH (27 Feb 2008)

yes you have it correct, the NCT kicks in on age of car, 

noah


----------



## dreamcaster (28 Feb 2008)

just brought in honda s2000 from uk last yr...1 owner from new 60000miles,,02 1500euro n 6 to change over..21 grand spottless n all extras...saved nearly 5 grand by getting it over there!! only place to get the motor u want !!


----------



## werner (29 Feb 2008)

popol said:


> Just spotted something that I'm curious about
> 
> Looking at buying a 2nd hand 1.5 diesel Qashqai. I'll probably import it from the UK in July. The Nissan web site (irish) and the Indo supplement last week listed this as 145 emmissions. However if I look it up on [broken link removed] it shows as 139. This would have the effect of dropping the VRT from 20% to 16% and reducing the tax from 290 to 150 a year.
> The car specs, finish and models are slightly different between here and the UK but I wasn't the engines to be different.
> I suppose the most important question is which rating will be recognised by revenue in July ?


 
Check this site
http://www.mtp.ie/


----------



## 05Mav (2 Mar 2008)

Just wondering if the book value on cars that revenue use on importing cars will decrease when the new VRT rules are introducded.


----------



## lyonsa3 (2 Mar 2008)

When getting an AA inspection done, does the car have to be driven to an AA garage or does the AA come to the dealership to carry out the tests?


----------



## ang1170 (3 Mar 2008)

05Mav said:


> Just wondering if the book value on cars that revenue use on importing cars will decrease when the new VRT rules are introducded.


 
That will be a really interesting one to watch, OK.

They'll either ignore the change completely, and continue to value cars at what they think (which believe me is NOT the open market selling price), or be forced to acknowledge that raising taxes has a seriously negative effect on the level of business (and potentially negative affect on the actual revenue received).


----------



## DrNick (4 Mar 2008)

Thanks Niallers and RS2K - I spoke to the AA chap the next day, and he confirmed that the respray was such high quality that it probably was done in the factory. It could not be visibly detected, only with electronic paint depth measurement. I tried to use the report to knock a few more quid off the price, but the garage would not budge an inch - this was probably a good sign. Having already knocked them down £750 I decided to go ahead.

Everything went very smoothly and I was very impressed with the car and the dealer - great service and the car was indistinguishable from new, absolutely mint condition. I'd recommend the AA report, especially for a more expensive car - it was very thorough and you can walk through the details over the phone with the person who carried out the inspection. 

Would you believe that the dealership phoned me a few days later to check I got home ok and that everything was ok with the car? I have never heard of that happening in Ireland....

Dr Nick


----------



## ely (4 Mar 2008)

Hi, If you don't mind what is the name of the dealer you purchased from?

Thanks


----------

